# which brand would you choose out of this list?



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Eukanuba- puppy for large breed. (they also make breed specific adult food)
eukanuba - Naturally wild puppy (made with salmon)
Iams- smart puppy proactive health

These were in our budget and the first ingredient in all of these was real meat!
julie


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

None of the above. There are better foods available in the same price range.

Also, "real meat" isn't necessarily a good thing as ingredients are grouped by weight and meat is mostly water. Remove the water, and the weight is much less and thus it's farther down the ingredient list. Look for meat meal instead. This is meat with the water removed. Chicken meal, lamb meal, etc... are better in that regard when looking at ingredients, whereas just chicken or lamb can be misleading. Take out that water, and now they'd move farther down the ingredient list after all the corn and rice and other grains.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I wouldn't choose any of those listed for various reasons. You can find better food at the same price if you look around. You can also order and have it delivered (Flint River Ranch). Higher quality food may cost a little more but you don't have to feed as much as there are no fillers.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I have to agree- I wouldn't choose any of them. I feed Taste of the Wild- you can get it at Tractor Supply. They also sell 4Health which is less expensive but very good. Many people like Kirkland and you can get it at Costco. Read the feeding forum and you'll get lots of info about foods


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I wouldn't feed any of those. In that same price range you can get stuff like:

Kirkland Signature (at Costo)
4Health (at Tractor Supply) 
Precise
Healthwise
Nutrisource


Adding to what Stosh said above, Taste of the Wild is a good food but not something I'd feed to a puppy.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

we don't have a costco here in mississippi  and i have no idea what a kirkland is... i will definitely look into those foods though


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

None of the above! Do you have a Petsmart or Petco there?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I live in TX and we don't have Costco either, but I imagine you have a Tractor Supply. If you have a feed store near by, you can see if they carry the Flint River- I used to use it. There are some pet food websites that will ship for free and you can get any kind of food you want


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

How about a Tractor Supply? As mentioned before 4Health is a good food that doesn't cost too much! They also have sales on thier food alot of the time.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

None of the above


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

what about blue buffalo large breed puppy, that one is a little more expensive, but is 4 start on dogfoodanalysis.com
i can get this a petsmart, the only pet store we have here....


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> How about a Tractor Supply? As mentioned before 4Health is a good food that doesn't cost too much! They also have sales on thier food alot of the time.


i just looked on google maps and we do have a tractor supply company 
who knew?  i never go in that area of town, but i will stop by today and see what they have!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> what about blue buffalo large breed puppy, that one is a little more expensive, but is 4 start on dogfoodanalysis.com
> i can get this a petsmart, the only pet store we have here....


:thumbup:

I like Blue Buffalo

I also recommend Solid Gold Wolf Cub


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Blue Buffalo would be a good choice.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

juliejujubean said:


> i just looked on google maps and we do have a tractor supply company
> who knew?  i never go in that area of town, but i will stop by today and see what they have!


If you do go with the 4Health, don't do the puppy, go with either the chicken/rice or lamb/rice formula. The puppy formula has too much calcium/phos for a large breed pup.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Tractor Supply has Blue Buffalo also so you can look at 4Health and Blue Buffalo there. Just stay away from the Retriever brand and the other supermarket foods there.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Tractor Supply has Blue Buffalo also so you can look at 4Health and Blue Buffalo there. Just stay away from the Retriever brand and the other supermarket foods there.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

what about treats? which should i get?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> what about treats? which should i get?


I like Wellness Wellbites

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/139725-amazing-treats.html


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

For treats, Zukes mini naturals, training treats. I and my dogs love them. No, I have not tasted them, but they are the perfect training size, do not foul up your pocket, are soft enough that your dog is not crunching away making all the other dogs crazy, and they are not manufactured by Diamond or in China. (Good ingredients as well.) They are manufactured by crosswinds. 

End of Zukes commercial***


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

We like Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice (also from Tractor Supply). It's also a 4-star on Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings. Panzer has been on this since he was a pup and he does not have gas ever.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

That is always a plus. My dads dogs are always darting and man it stinks! His are on purina, but I want my baby to get the best she deserves.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> That is always a plus. My dads dogs are always darting and man it stinks! His are on purina, but I want my baby to get the best she deserves.


 
I order my food from "doggiefood.com". Good pricing and reasonable shipping rates. Might give you some other choices to stay within your budget. I have been using Acana Wild Prairie (good calcium levels) which is more expensive but my 12 week old is doing great on it. As far as treats, my guy has a very high food drive so most of the time I am using the kibble to train. I mix in some turkey hotdogs to really get him motivated.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I feed Best Breed GSD & Best Breed Working Dog -- They are pretty reasonable.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs.
Pet Smart, Petco carries preminum food.
for treats i use Organix, Zuke's, Newmans Own,
Darfords, Blue Buffalo, Pro Treats, Trader Joe's.
be carefull when buying treats and biscuits. a
lot of them are made in China. i don't give my dog
anything that's made in China (treats, toys, food, etc.).


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Instead of buying "treats" we simply use *Natural Balance dog food rolls.*
We buy 4lb rolls, slice them, then cut them up in small pieces and use them as training treats.
Refrigerate the left over roll, and cut pieces (place in zip lock bags), keep in fridge until needed.
They do not get greasy, they smell great and the dogs love them.
Very good financial deal...4lbs price at anywhere from $8.99-11.99 (depending on location). It comes in 3 meat sources ** Beef, Lamb & Turkey*.*
Natural Balance Food rolls ARE actual food.....so adjust your daily meals accordingly....as you should do with treats anyhow.
...just another suggestion....


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I just wanted to say I did go with 4health dog food for dia. She loves it and can't get enough. Neck, my dad feeds his dogs so purina food and leaves it available all day to his dogs and they are constantly trying to steal my little girls left overs. She is so soft and her poo went solid only after a day or so from switching from the breeders food.
I do recommend it. As for treats, we really like those bil jac training treats.they only cost 2 dollars for a 4 ounce bag and the ingredients are great. Has chicken, chicken liver and chicken meal in that order. 
things have been going great since I have had my pup.
Julie


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

i had mine on eukanuba for several months and it was horrible for him. (skin irritation hair loss constant itching). i switched him to royal canine and he seemed to love it and i recommend it bc of its price and it is a fairly high grade compared to some of the others. I know there are betters but im on a college student budget. when winter comes around i do feed venison to mine a lot bc i love to hunt. i usually just throw him the leftover legs and let him have at them!


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> I just wanted to say I did go with 4health dog food for dia. She loves it and can't get enough. Neck, my dad feeds his dogs so purina food and leaves it available all day to his dogs and they are constantly trying to steal my little girls left overs. She is so soft and her poo went solid only after a day or so from switching from the breeders food.
> I do recommend it. As for treats, we really like those bil jac training treats.they only cost 2 dollars for a 4 ounce bag and the ingredients are great. Has chicken, chicken liver and chicken meal in that order.
> things have been going great since I have had my pup.
> Julie


Julie - I find that it's even better/cheaper to just buy a bag of chicken breast and just boil it and cut into little pieces. That way you know it's the best =)

I also use hotdogs from time to time...again, cut up to little pieces.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Veronica said:


> We like Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice (also from Tractor Supply). It's also a 4-star on Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings. Panzer has been on this since he was a pup and he does not have gas ever.


Daisy and Lucky have been on Diamond Lamb & Rice for several years. Dodger was on Diamond regular adult food fore before he passed. No GI issues except when Daisy gets in the trash or Lucky trys to clean out the grease trap on our grill.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> Eukanuba- puppy for large breed. (they also make breed specific adult food)
> eukanuba - Naturally wild puppy (made with salmon)
> Iams- smart puppy proactive health
> 
> ...


The first one out of the three but frankly you can do better for less money.

PRO PAC ® Dog | Large Breed Puppy

This food is $15 - $20 a bag cheaper. Human grade ingredients.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Veronica said:


> We like Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice (also from Tractor Supply). It's also a 4-star on Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings. Panzer has been on this since he was a pup and he does not have gas ever.


I also feed my dogs Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice, I switched them to this food a week ago. They have very sensitive digestive systems and they both have been doing wonderful on this food. No gas, no diarrhea. I love that the food is reasonably priced, the first ingredient is Lamb meal and there is no corn in it. We are very happy with it.


----------

